# No words are adequate



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201768181635203&set=vb.1501248026&type=2&theater

I have no idea how to track this down.




Even the guy who posted it said _" .... it was sent to me anonymously and I know no more about its origins that you do by watching it. But in putting it on my page I am giving it the widest possible circulation so that the originators can be identified and the proper action taken to protect the child involved and to rescue the dog if needed."
_


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't open on my iPad and from the remarks I'm probably better off


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I will make it my mission to track this down...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I will make it my mission to track this down...


Joby, I wish you the best success.

I would give anything to have this child recognized and these "parents" relieved of their freedom.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why do adults find a child tormenting a dog amusing? Just screams "this is going to end badly".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Some of it could just be the idiots showing how "controlled" their dog is with the child. The dog "IS" showing great bite control but that will last only so long and then the dog will be put down for being a biter. ](*,)


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

It made my heart stop when the dog curled up his lips! Only a matter of time until the child is maimed and the dog killed!

Denise


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I will make it my mission to track this down...



One of the things you excel at. Go for it!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

It's like watching a trainwreck about to happen.... You know its coming, you can see it in slowmotion and there's nothing you can do about it but hope the damage isn't life altering. Makes you feel powerless when you see see a thing like this. I commend the dog for all the clear warningsigns she displays and for still being gentle in her warnings so far... by the looks of it it won't last tho.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've seen this several times over the last few days and it is downright disturbing. Not only are the adults allowing this behavior to occur (including the child treating the dog in this manner as well as the dog's mouthing response) but they ACTIVELY ENCOURAGE it...the man sitting with the dog points at the child and says, "get it" at the beginning of the video.

Good luck finding the source Joby.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, what y'all going to do about this! 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3721124


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Ok, what y'all going to do about this!
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3721124



I had to watch that video several times just to make sure I could identify all the persons involved should the need ever arise to testify! 

The horror!

=P~


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I will make it my mission to track this down...


Un-fortunately they will think you’re an ass and wrong for telling them what you want to


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Un-fortunately they will think you’re an ass and wrong for telling them what you want to


Im ok with people thinking I am an ass most of the time, sometimes I am an ass for sure.

So far I have only found one source, the Paw Man guy on FB.

He has been less than co-operative even though he claims it is disturbing to him as well.

First he told me in a long post that I should read all the comments in the video to find out more about the source. It would have taken less time to say it was given to him anonymously, but he really wanted me to go read all the comments.

He says it is untraceable and anonymous, but refuses to give up any info on how he actually received it, email address or whatever...so he is not co-operative. He said that it would not be helpful to given he information because his son tried to track it down already...

if it is online elsewhere its possible it can be found. Ill keep at it for a while anyhow.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Im ok with people thinking I am an ass most of the time, sometimes I am an ass for sure.
> 
> So far I have only found one source, the Paw Man guy on FB.
> 
> ...


Dang Joby!! You do private investigator work too? LOL. Best of luck in tracking these idiots.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> So far I have only found one source, the Paw Man guy on FB.
> 
> He has been less than co-operative even though he claims it is disturbing to him as well.
> 
> ...


Do you think that the link wasn't sent to Pawman but belongs to him and he's one of the players?

Either that or he know who it is or where it came from but doesn't want to rat them out.


.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Im ok with people thinking I am an ass most of the time, sometimes I am an ass for sure.
> 
> So far I have only found one source, the Paw Man guy on FB.
> 
> ...


Joby thank you for trying. If you ever are able to contact the people who own the dog and the toddler, I have confidence that if anyone will be able to make them see the danger, it's you. You have a lot of patience and a real gift with words, I think you are a great writer, and have a better understanding of what makes dogs tick than most. More than once, I have read your posts and come away with a clearer picture of certain aspects of training and of dogs in general.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

If I find out who that is I am referring it to the authorities...

If that guy was doing that shyt with his own dog and himself, I would laugh and shake my head.

That is not a good sign what I see in that video, and I would hate to hear about something happening to that little girl, it would be blamed on the dog for sure, and whoever bred the dog may feel pretty guilty about it as well.

A dog that we produced killed an innocent person, due to the stupidly and negligence of others. Although what happened was not my fault, it still puts a weight on you. 

I just got a neighbors pitbull seized , becuase I saw it had gotten out again and was barking and bluff charging at another neighbor who was trying to get between the dog and his two small children.

I spent some time today and came up short, but it's still worth a shot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kudos for your effort!


----------

